# Stihl 024, 024 Super & 026 specs



## BluCllrSchlr (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know the power, weight, bore/stroke/displacement of the 024 & 024 Super & 026? I've checked out Acres, but all the info isn't there.

Is the 024 Super labeled "024 AVS"? Is there another way to tell?

I'm trying to get dialed in on just what is different between the two 024's & the 026. I know the 024 Super is basically a stroked 024. 

I've got "I want to have CAD-itis", but my wallet's keeping me immunized. I'm trying to make my mind up about whether or not to hold my breath till I find an 026 or just take whatever I come across (024, 024s,026). I know I'll probably be happy with whatever I end up w/.


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well,
the 024 is 41.6cc; that's pretty much all I know about it.
The specs for the 026 are attached.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is all I have

024: 42mm bore, 30mm stroke, 41.6 cc
024S: 42mm bore, 32mm stroke, 44.3 cc
026: 44mm bore, 32mm stroke, 48.7 cc

024 AVS is a Super.


----------



## 046 (Aug 23, 2009)

interesting that 026 spec's a 3/8 bar up to 20in



mheim1 said:


> Well,
> the 024 is 41.6cc; that's pretty much all I know about it.
> The specs for the 026 are attached.


----------



## Gab250 (Aug 24, 2009)

046 said:


> interesting that 026 spec's a 3/8 bar up to 20in



That's what my stock 026 is running, pulls fine through most types of wood I've come across, but I've only really chopped Gum, wattle and pine with it so far.

Gab


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gab250 said:


> That's what my stock 026 is running, pulls fine through most types of wood I've come across, but I've only really chopped Gum, wattle and pine with it so far.
> 
> Gab



right now im running a 20 inch 3/8 full comp on my 026 works well in wood 12" and under, but i have fully burried it in fir and alder and it still cut. im thinking of dropping down to a 16 inch bar and chain with 3/8 full comp just because it will be easier on the bottom end.


----------



## 046 (Aug 24, 2009)

much prefer 026 to MS260 .... provided condition of saws are equal ... low hours 026 are very desirable. 

can't stand those funky new flip caps on 260... epa carbs get replaced by 026 carb.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 24, 2009)

hm, well the flippy caps are a lot nicer to have, if you spend a lot of time using your saws. anyone who doesnt like them, simply opposes progress. infact i wish my old 026 had flippy caps, along with my 044. ms 310 has the flippy caps and i love them. absolutely genius.


----------



## 046 (Jan 17, 2020)

scored a new old stock Stihl 024 that's never been started 

pic's or it didn't happen ... 
give me a bit for pic's


----------



## Hand Splitter (Jan 17, 2020)

I’d take the first good deal you can get of the 3. Can’t imagine being disappointed by any of the saws. I see a lot more 026’s around my parts. If I see a good deal on an 024 I’ll probably pick it up just to see how it compares to my 026/260. 

Good luck


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 17, 2020)

046 said:


> scored a new old stock Stihl 024 that's never been started
> 
> pic's or it didn't happen ...
> give me a bit for pic's


@Matt_Ellerbee has a good plan for hopping these up. He'd probably appreciate the pics too.


----------



## president (Jan 17, 2020)

BluCllrSchlr said:


> Does anyone know the power, weight, bore/stroke/displacement of the 024 & 024 Super & 026? I've checked out Acres, but all the info isn't there.
> 
> Is the 024 Super labeled "024 AVS"? Is there another way to tell?
> 
> ...


I have NOS 024 super cylinders with a muffler mod,& timming advance their amazing


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 17, 2020)

Check the attached document:


----------



## SEAM (Jan 17, 2020)

The 024 AV came out first with front chain tensioner.
The 024 AVS had a longer stroke and initially also a front chain tensioner.
The later 024 AVS then had a side chain tensioner and then, when the "Super" was dropped, became the 026 (when Stihl dropped the "AV" designation) with a new cylinder design.

Any 026/260 P/C kit will fit the 024 AVS case but the larger cylinder requires some cutting/grinding on the cylinder fins/cover... or simply an 026/260 cover.


----------



## 046 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hand Splitter said:


> I’d take the first good deal you can get of the 3. Can’t imagine being disappointed by any of the saws. I see a lot more 026’s around my parts. If I see a good deal on an 024 I’ll probably pick it up just to see how it compares to my 026/260.
> 
> Good luck



no deal here .. paid $325 smackers for this jewel without a bar
waiting for the .. where's those pics?


----------



## Patrick1903 (Feb 22, 2022)

046 said:


> no deal here .. paid $325 smackers for this jewel without a bar
> waiting for the .. where's those pics?


So… where are those pics?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 22, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> So… where are those pics?


Old thread to say the least. Here's a Stihl 024 that I converted to an 026:


Not easy, but it can be done.


----------



## Jayo (Jul 18, 2022)

Wood Doctor said:


> Old thread to say the least. Here's a Stihl 024 that I converted to an 026:
> View attachment 967298
> 
> Not easy, but it can be done.


Did you swap out crank for an 026 crank? I picked up an 024 cheap. Guy said it wasnt running right turns out that the impulse line was cracked. Thinking of converting it to an 026


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 18, 2022)

Jayo said:


> Did you swap out crank for an 026 crank? I picked up an 024 cheap. Guy said it wasnt running right turns out that the impulse line was cracked. Thinking of converting it to an 026


No, I just replaced the crankshaft seals and the P/C kit. I recall other repairs that I made on that saw. Both bar studs were stripped out and I added the outside bumper spike. Clutch was shot, so I replace that. Therefore, It was a major repair project as I recall.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 18, 2022)

Jayo said:


> Did you swap out crank for an 026 crank? I picked up an 024 cheap. Guy said it wasnt running right turns out that the impulse line was cracked. Thinking of converting it to an 026


024S shares same crank with 026/260 so P/Cs will swap. Plain 024 has 2mm shorter stroke


----------

